# Hilfe bei Auswahl WebFramework



## reinsle (23. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein neues Web-Projekt anfangen, und suche dazu ein passendes Web-Framework. Die großen Ajax-Kisten (RAP, GWT, Zkoss) kommen wegen Design nicht in Frage. Meiner Meinung nach habe ich als Auswahl:

- JSP
- JSF
- ..

Was ich brauche ist ein relativ gut anpassbarer Tree, und eine Tabelle (Keine TreeTable). Imo gibts sowas unter JSF, aber auch unterhalb JSF gibts wieder zig Frameworks (MyFaces, Tomahawk, Tabago, Trinidad). 

Hat mir hier jemand nen Tipp, was hier brauchbar ist?

Vielen Dank

Robert


----------



## MrWhite (23. Dez 2009)

Nimm kein JSF. Nimm Tapestry oder Wicket.


----------



## reinsle (25. Dez 2009)

HY,

also Wicket gefällt mir jetzt ned so, aber Tapestry werd ich mir angucken. Könntest du mir bitte auch noch ein warum nennen?

Danke dir.

Robert


----------



## Rydl (29. Dez 2009)

was viele an jsf schlecht finden, kannst du hier nachlesen: JSF sucks  Incremental Operations

hier ein artikel mit etwas starthilfe und meinungen über tapestry: Tapestry webframework - evaluation and test

es macht auch einfach mehr spaß mit tapestry zu entwickeln, find ich. aber probiers einfach mal aus, jeder muss seine eigenen erfahrungen machen  dass dir wicket auf den ersten blick nicht gefällt spricht aber schon mal für tapestry.


----------



## moloch (25. Jun 2010)

hallo,
mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren ob hier jemand eine meinung hat zu ZKoss. Also ich bin auch neu im Bereich Front -End Programmierung und hab mich jetzt mal 2 Tage mit diesem Zkoss Studio was man in Eclipse einbinden kann beschäftigt.
 Ich habe vorher mit Delphi 5 Desktop Anwendungen geschrieben. Ist erstmal vom Ansatz her ähnlich aber es scheitert schon an den einfachsten Aufgaben wie vernünftiges Einrücken wenn Buttons Eingabefeldern etc. Also ich komme überhaupt nicht damit klar. Kann mir jemand da einen hilfreichen Anstoß geben? Ist das einfach so, also schwieriger bei Web-Oberflächen... Ich meine ok es ist HTML aber auch da kann man positionieren etc und wenn man schon so einen Designer anbietet dann sollte man davon ausgehen das man damit auch designen kann und sich nicht schon an den ersten Einrückungsgeschichten die Finger bricht.
Grüße


----------



## reinsle (25. Jun 2010)

Hallo Moloch,

ich möchte jetzt nicht sagen, das ich mich mit ZKoss super auskenne, aber ich habe auch schon Oberflächen mit Umgesetzt.

Wenn du eine Oberfläche "Designen" willst, würde ich ein HTML-Lastigeres Framework, wie Tapestry, JSF etc nutzen. Hier hast du mehr Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. ZK nutze ich eher für technische Oberflächen, bei denen es mir nicht auf das Design ankommt. Wobei du sicherlich auch bei ZK die Oberfläche (imo über Themes) anpassen kannst. Aber was es hier an Möglichkeiten gibt, weis cih jetz leider auch nicht genau.

Robert


----------



## moloch (25. Jun 2010)

Hallo Robert,
ok, jedoch soll für das Projekt auf jeden Fall Zkoss genutzt werden. Du gibst mir also Recht dass das Design damit sehr sperrich ist? Einfachste Sachen wie Anordnung von Elementen in einem einfachen Form mit Mitarbeiter Daten z. B. ist schon eine Herausforderung mit dem ZK Studio in Eclipse. Also ich meine könnte man das Design mit etwas anderen machen und trotzdem später an die Zkoss Composer anbinden?


----------



## Niki (25. Jun 2010)

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ZKoss gemacht. Es geht recht schnell bis man erste Ergebnisse sieht und der Lernprozess dauert auch nicht lang. Ich kann mich nur erinnern dass ich sehr viel mit divs und BorderLayout herumgespielt habe bzw. Grids. um das Layout in den Griff zu bekommen. Pixelgenaue Positionierungen habe ich halt nicht benötigt, da wirst du aber vermutlich mit CSS herumkämpfen müssen.


----------



## moloch (28. Jun 2010)

Guten Morgen,
ja dass ist auch etwas womit ich gerade rumkämpfe, Pixelgenaue Positionierung von Elementen. Bin ich überhaupt nicht gewohnt aus der Desktop Programmierung. Ich kann mir aber auch nicht richtig vorstellen dass es da für die Webprogrammierung nicht was konfortableres gibt.. Also den Ansatz finde ich auch gut von Zkoss jedoch dieser Designer also Zk Studio. naja. ist das so schwer ein tool zu schreiben was einfach nur so positioniert und im hintergrund alles dafür bereitstellt was man braucht...divs oder vboxen hboxen was auch immer.


----------



## robertpic71 (5. Jul 2010)

>> gerade rumkämpfe, Pixelgenaue Positionierung von Elementen
Ja das kann etwas mühsam werden. Wobei das - je nach Layout-Manager - auch bei Swing nicht selbstverständlich ist (eher ein Raster).

Ich gebe meistens ein grobes Netz mit der Grid vor - dann hat man die Probleme etwas abgrenzt. Man kann aber fast bei allen UI-Elementen die Pixel angeben (..px) - allerdings brauchts bei manchen noch eine Formatangabe, damit er die auch nimmt (z.B. Label).

Je nach Projekt kann die nicht fixe Breite aber auch ein Vorteil sein (z.B. Mehrsprachigkeit) - so schön wird es dann allerdings nicht.

Dafür gibt es wieder andere Goodies, die einem das Leben leichter machen: 
* Borderlayout mit wachsenden Komponenten nutzen die Browsergröße automatisch aus, kümmern sich um Scrollbalken etc.
* die meisten Komponenten wachsen mit ihrem Container mit
* dynamsiches Paging, die Seitengröße wird automatisch aufgrund der Fenstergröße ermittelt

Zum Entwickeln:
Ich verwende zwar das ZK Studio, aber ändere meistens direkt im Source. Wenn man einen ganze Baum verschiebt, ist es aber ganz praktisch, bzw. wenn man einen Komponent in der GUI anklickt und dann in der richtigen Stelle im Source ist.

Auszugszweise teste/designe ich die Komponenten auch im ZK Live Demo. D.h. ich suche mir ein Beispiel raus, um baue es dann um.

Sonst kann ich Niki nur zustimmen: Das Entwicklungstempo ist gut und man sieht sehr schnell Ergebnisse. Der Model und Controll-Teil ist für alle anderen Frameworks offen und bereit. Ich verwende es mit Spring und Hibernate, man könnte aber auch JEE verwenden.

Es kommt darauf an, wieviel "gezeichnet" und wieviel "Applikation" auf einer Seite vorkommt. Prinzipiell könnte man auch html Seiten um den ZK Namespace erweitern und Komponenten einpflegen oder ZK in JSP Seiten einbringen.

In meinen Fällen steht aber die Applikation im Vordergrund.

2 Beispiele kann ich anbieten:
Odörfer Online-Katalog
Katalog, dynamischer Tree (ladet nach, 14.000 Nodes + html Seiten aus der DB)
Borderlayout: Tree und Html-Content (aus Datenbank mit Html Componente dargestellt) wachsen automatisch Fenstergröße

Tandemboxen planen            (Anonym, Produktlinie + Farbe aussuchen, neue Box)
Schubladenplanung, schaut einfach aus, ist es aber nicht, ein Schublade besteht aus bis zu 20 Teilen (1200 Regeln)
Grober Grid (Kopfdaten), Gridliste (Positionen) mit fixer Länge

/Robert


----------



## moloch (6. Jul 2010)

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.


----------

